# New Mosque, Istanbul



## linkahwai (Jan 17, 2013)

New Mosque in Istanbul, Turkey.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow.. that is lovely inside! You shot it nicely also! You might try dodging that one section on the far right to bring up the exposure a bit... closer to the other sections.


----------

